# enchainer deux raccourcis en passant un argument fichier



## jala (20 Décembre 2021)

Bonsoir,

J'ai une série de raccourcis pour charger les infos de ma banque:
Le premier permet de charger les fichiers csv proposés dans le format de la banque.
Le deuxième "traite" ces fichiers pour permettre leur importation dans iCompta (ajout du numéro de compte en tête de ligne, élimination d'une ligne "gênante" , harmonisation entre tous les fichiers pour avoir un seul script d'import.
Je voyais faire qu'après son chargement le fichier soit automatiquement transmis pour traitement au deuxième script. (Je peux pas connaître ce fichier autrement qu'en charger le dernier en date fichier du répertoire)
J'ai essayé de mette ce fichier dans le presse papier dans le premier script , mais je ne ressort pas ce qui convient ans le deuxième.
Je n'ai pas trouvé dans le livre de MacGé la réponse à ce problème
Merci d'avance qui pourra m'éclairer.
ps: je cherche à faire un script marchant sur Mac et iPad


----------

